# D-Link DIR-300 Networking Problem



## r3b3l_XiM

I bought a D-Link Router to enable a wireless network around half a year ago, and lately the client and server computers have been loosing the connection at random intervals, so to discover the problem I disconnected my router and the network worked fine with just the modem (modem is a NetComm NB5). When i reconnected my router, no internet connection appears whatsoever, yet when i reconnect the modem the internet works fine...

Heres some details that could assist;
Server Computer: Running Windows Vista
Client Computer: Running Windows XP SP2
Router: D-Link DIR-300
Modem: NetComm NB5

**I have disabled the firewall on the server computer so that isn't the problem, and I have followed the router setup on the disk, but once the router has been re-installed again there is no connection... **

This network has worked all this time and has only began to do this recently...

Does anyone have any suggestions as to why this wouldn't work??


----------



## johnwill

You MUST power cycle the modem whenever you change the attached device, so that could be one issue here.



Some things you can try.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## r3b3l_XiM

ok well i fuond the problem to be that whenever i connect my router, my connection has no "Default Gateway" (to find that I went to the bios and typed: ipconfig).

Is there a way to resolve this or is my router broken??


----------



## johnwill

Did you upgrade the firmware and do the factory reset?


----------



## r3b3l_XiM

the firmware is the current and latest firmware, and I have attempted to put it back to factory default with no success in fixing the problem...

Is there no other way to rebuilt or fix the Default Gateway manually...??


----------



## johnwill

I don't understand "rebuild the Default Gateway"

Please post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## livingdead

Hi,

Even I was facing the problem. Here is what the tech ppl suggested and so far its working good for me

1. Change channel to 11
2. Change your connection name to 5 characters or less
3. Change encryption to WEP
4. Manually choose the passphrase for the connection. Keep it 5 characters long (using numbers only)


----------



## elanthon

livingdead said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I was facing the problem. Here is what the tech ppl suggested and so far its working good for me
> 
> 1. Change channel to 11
> 2. Change your connection name to 5 characters or less
> 3. Change encryption to WEP
> 4. Manually choose the passphrase for the connection. Keep it 5 characters long (using numbers only)


You shouldn't be limited or restricted by this "requirements". I'm not liking D-Link! :4-thatsba


----------

